# At the vet



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm at the vet with the pregnant rattie that I m taking care of. I'm really scared because her genitals are now an odd color. She stopped bleeding, but is now lethargic. Wish us luck!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good luck, hope everything goes well.x


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

It was a faux pregnancy. She's perfectly healthy


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow how interesting. I'm glad she's ok. Did the vet say what would cause that?


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, he said that she had something like a bllod blister in her uterus that exploded, which caused all of the blood. ?


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, how strange! I'm so glad she's okay though!


----------

